

List of APIs - rpicard
http://rpicard.github.com/awesome-api/

======
alpb
What's your purpose with that? I think creating such a list is pretty
difficult since everyone's needs are quite different.

~~~
rpicard
It's just a place to start when trying to come up with ideas for a weekend
project.

